# Can you resmoke venison bologna from the buthcher shop



## nascar (Mar 17, 2015)

Got soon deer bologna made at a local meat market. Good taste, but no smoke flavor. Can it be smoked, and if so, cold or warm smoke and what temp.


----------



## bmaddox (Mar 17, 2015)

Was it smoked to begin with? I know my local butcher will make sausage or other items but will not smoke them (He claims they can't smoke beef/pork in the same smoker as wild game so they just opt not to smoke any game meat).


----------



## timberjet (Mar 17, 2015)

NASCAR said:


> Got soon deer bologna made at a local meat market. Good taste, but no smoke flavor. Can it be smoked, and if so, cold or warm smoke and what temp.


If it is cured you can cold, warm or hot smoke it. Or anything for that matter.


----------



## nascar (Mar 17, 2015)

I will talk to the butcher to see if it was smoked. Thanks


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 17, 2015)

NASCAR said:


> I will talk to the butcher to see if it was smoked. Thanks



And see if it has cure in it.


----------

